# Jetta TDI 18 X 8 wheel, 235/40-18



## TeddyG (Oct 29, 2013)

Need some input.
I'm looking at getting a 2014 Jetta TDI Sportwagen.
I'd like to run an 18X8 or 18X8.5 wheel with 235/40-18's .
What is the correct offset such that the wheels are flush with the fenders and won't rub under normal conditions with stock ride height?
Can I run an 18X8.5 or should I stick with a 18X8 wheel?
Yes , I know 225/80-18 will fit, but it's too small for my taste.
Is anyone running this set-up?
Any input appreciated.
Thx,
Ted G


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

With 18x8, go with 30 offset or high 20s.

18x8.5, go with offset 35.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

on the 8 id go with a 38 or 40 offset and the 8.5 id go with a 42 or 45


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> on the 8 id go with a 38 or 40 offset and the 8.5 id go with a 42 or 45


Said he wants them to be flush with the fenders. 8.5 et 35 is perfectly flush.


----------



## TeddyG (Oct 29, 2013)

*Tire Size*

Thanks for the input. That helps a lot.

Is a 235/40-18 the biggest tire I can run on a Jetta Sportwagen? 

Has anyone tried a 235/45-18 or a 245/40-18 ??


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

TeddyG said:


> Thanks for the input. That helps a lot.
> 
> Is a 235/40-18 the biggest tire I can run on a Jetta Sportwagen?
> 
> Has anyone tried a 235/45-18 or a 245/40-18 ??


At stock height those should be fine, they'll just be more meaty than normal.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> At stock height those should be fine, they'll just be more meaty than normal.


the sizes you suggested will poke with a 235 at stock height it will look odd


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> the sizes you suggested will poke with a 235 at stock height it will look odd


Not really bud, it'll be pretty flush.


----------

